# Anyone ride on warren, nj?



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey everyone....and good 20 mile routes in Warren you can think of or particular roads you like?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Are you asking about Warren County or Warren Township (Somerset County)?


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Warren twp Somerset cty.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

All the time. Was just there this morning. 
I am in Mountainside so just a couple towns away. Mostly the roads previously mentioned. But if you go west on Washington Valley make a right on Dock Hollow. You can follow that all the way up to Dead River Road and Spring Valley which has a great bike lane and then double back on Valley Road. Probably my most frequent route. 

King George Road is nice. Reiman Road. Mount Horeb. Mountainview. 

It is a great riding area.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

J9L said:


> Warren twp Somerset cty.


That's too bad. I could go on and on about the wonderful roads to be found in Warren County. Probably the best cycling in NJ, especially if you like hills. 

I'm not a big fan of Warren Township. It's OK, but nothing special. I used to live in Liberty Corner and rode thru Warren frequently, usually on my way to somewhere else like Watchung (Washington Rock, Johnson Drive, the Reservation).


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks njbiker...I actually mapped that out the other day and was wondering if it would be a good ride! Ill check it out sometime this week. I've been hooked on the peapack routes we mentioned before...I love the bridges and lakes and streams...Gorgeous ride. Alan...sry...I was curious about warren twp to switch it up but yea...not sure how scenic it is...we will see.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

J9L said:


> Thanks njbiker...I actually mapped that out the other day and was wondering if it would be a good ride! Ill check it out sometime this week. I've been hooked on the peapack routes we mentioned before...I love the bridges and lakes and streams...Gorgeous ride. Alan...sry...I was curious about warren twp to switch it up but yea...not sure how scenic it is...we will see.


Try going east to Mountainside. The Watchung Reservation is great. Not Lake Road. But Lake Surprise is beautiful. So is Echo Lake. Also amazing houses on the lakes in Watchung.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

J9L said:


> Alan...sry...I was curious about warren twp to switch it up but yea...not sure how scenic it is...we will see.


I guess that's the problem I have with Warren Twsp - that it's not particularly scenic. For the most part it's all residential, and the traffic that goes with it. There's not much scenery such as farms, expansive vistas, forests, lakes, rivers that you can find in other nearby areas. Or swamps.


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

Unless you're looking solely for short rides it's not worth it to head to Watchung reservation. IMO your time is certainly wasted heading any further east from that point. There's really only the reservation itself which isn't too big and there's nothing worthwhile in any direction nearby, and on top of that the roads aren't too quiet either. From Warren I'd try to head north and/or west, that's headed towards the better riding in this area. Also check out njbikemap.com, look for the central NJ map. Plenty of good roads to be found not too far from Warren.

In Warren Ferguson Rd is a nice connector between Dock Watch Hollow & King George


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

rlb81 said:


> Unless you're looking solely for short rides it's not worth it to head to Watchung reservation. IMO your time is certainly wasted heading any further east from that point. There's really only the reservation itself which isn't too big and there's nothing worthwhile in any direction nearby, and on top of that the roads aren't too quiet either. From Warren I'd try to head north and/or west, that's headed towards the better riding in this area. Also check out njbikemap.com, look for the central NJ map. Plenty of good roads to be found not too far from Warren.
> 
> In Warren Ferguson Rd is a nice connector between Dock Watch Hollow & King George


I agree on Ferguson. Prefer Dead River but Ferguson is very nice too. 

Disagree with the assesment of going East. I prefer West. But going East of the Reservation can get you to South Mountain Reservation which is fantastic on a Sunday morning. No cars. From there you can go North to Eagle Rock Reservation. 

Yes. I prefer going West. But there are a few nice rides to the East.


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> Disagree with the assesment of going East. I prefer West. But going East of the Reservation can get you to South Mountain Reservation which is fantastic on a Sunday morning. No cars. From there you can go North to Eagle Rock Reservation.
> 
> Yes. I prefer going West. But there are a few nice rides to the East.


All true. Maybe I should amend my point to say that mile for mile you get more "good stuff" going west, and anything good in this vicinity (I'm in Springfield) comes in short segments with steaming turds in between. I've never biked through South Mountain on a Sunday, I've wanted to but I just never make it there.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

My favorite route through that area is to ride along the ridge of the 1st Watchung Mountain. Great views. Sunset Ridge & Mouintain Top in Bridgewater, followed by Washington Rock, Johnson Drive, New Providence Rd past Seeley's Pond, and then Skytop thru the reservation. On the return leg I usually climb Glenside to Mountain Ave and then head back west. Sure, there's some traffic to deal with between these "segments", but I certainly wouldn't characterize them as "steaming turds".

My favorite road there is Johnson Drive, especially in the eastbound direction. The initial climb has an Alpe d'Huez quality to it, and on a clear day you get nice views of the Manhattan skyline. Just be careful when you come out onto Bonnie Burn to the intersection with New Providence. A cyclist went down there just a couple days ago.
Bicyclist down at Bonnie Burn Road in Watchung; traffic delays clearing | NJ.com


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

rlb81 said:


> All true. Maybe I should amend my point to say that mile for mile you get more "good stuff" going west, and anything good in this vicinity (I'm in Springfield) comes in short segments with steaming turds in between. I've never biked through South Mountain on a Sunday, I've wanted to but I just never make it there.


I have done it on some club rides. Great place to hammer on the way home. And Eagle Rock has fantastic views of the city. After a solid climb.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> My favorite route through that area is to ride along the ridge of the 1st Watchung Mountain. Great views. Sunset Ridge & Mouintain Top in Bridgewater, followed by Washington Rock, Johnson Drive, New Providence Rd past Seeley's Pond, and then Skytop thru the reservation. On the return leg I usually climb Glenside to Mountain Ave and then head back west. Sure, there's some traffic to deal with between these "segments", but I certainly wouldn't characterize them as "steaming turds".
> 
> My favorite road there is Johnson Drive, especially in the eastbound direction. The initial climb has an Alpe d'Huez quality to it, and on a clear day you get nice views of the Manhattan skyline. Just be careful when you come out onto Bonnie Burn to the intersection with New Providence. A cyclist went down there just a couple days ago.
> Bicyclist down at Bonnie Burn Road in Watchung; traffic delays clearing | NJ.com


I have probably seen you out there. In Mountainside. Almost every ride starts by going up Deer Path to Tanager then down through the Reservation on Skytop. And usually ends going Mountain to Glenside to Tracy past Lake Surprise. If I am still feeling good I add am Ackerman climb or two. Which btw they just repaved. Much needed. 

Agree on Johnston. Did not hear about that incident but it is a hairy intersection.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

As a second note. Does anyone find it disturbing that they speak about the traffic delay being about ten to fifteen minutes and the only mention of the condition of the cyclist being that they removed it (they dont even tell us if it was a man or woman).

Sorry for the off-topic rant but that p○■○☆○☆ me off.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Forgot a road I have not ridden in awhile. 

Old Stirling Road. Have to do that one again soon.


----------



## Montyaloofah (Mar 14, 2012)

I've done that descent down Johnston to Bonnie Burn. It's a steep down hill before a sharp right turn. That last section of Johnston also has a decent blacktop bump. You have to be real careful of traffic on bonnie burn from the left. I usually ride my brake until i see it's clear for me to get on Bonnie Burn. Then i enjoy that sweeping right turn albeit at high speed. Hopefully that cyclist was ok. 

On your original post, i ride washington valley all the way towards bridgewater, right turn at hunter rd, right on church, and back through liberty corner. Maybe 25 miles roundtrip from Warren


----------

